# On a contract with Bell? Get out (free!) NOW!



## ZacCarmody (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I've lurked for a while, but now I'm ready to post with a bit of advice!

Okay, I'm guessing a few of you have picked up your phones with Bell, and with that tasty iPhone 4 right around the corner, you're probably ready for some sneaky way out of that dastardly contract and its early termination fees, right?

Okay, here's my tip:

Bell is raising the late payment interest rate from %2 to %3 this month. But, on that evil little contract, you and Bell agreed on %2!

Hello double edged sword, good to see you >

So, what I did was call Bell customer service, mumble jibberish until I was transfered to an agent, told him I had inquired about the late payment interest, I was transferred to someone on mobility. Then I was told, yes, the rate was going up a percent, and what followed basically went like this:

_Me: Oh, so you are saying I'm being affected by this?

Bell: Yes, everyone is subject to the change.

Me: Well, I never signed to this on my contract, you guys are breaking our TWO WAY agreement!

Bell: Well I'm sorry sir, Blah blah offer blah blah jargon, blah blah...

Me: Nonetheless, I never agreed, the contract is void, you broke it, no early termination fee!

Bell: A$$hole (Or something similar)

Metaphorical clicking of a button, imagine a sound of paper ripping

Bell: Okay, you are officially free of service, we're sorry for your inconvenience

Me: *Jumps of joy*_

And bam, I am now sitting here with a bum HTC Diamond (Don't judge me ) and eagerly awaiting to hop over to Telus and get my iPhone 4 

If you guys have any questions, feel free to ask!

P.S: It not really as easy as I said in my 'transcript', but just stay strong on the fact that they broke your contract, and you'll get your way! Good luck!


----------

